# Uralt Hardware Via MII 1200 / Via Nemiah 1,2 Ghz

## Numberfive

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche seit Tagen einen "eigenen" Kernel hin zu bekommen aber mehr als eine Kernel Panic beim Booten wird es nicht. Mit dem genkernel läuft er. Zum Mindestens das was ich bis jetzt probiert habe. Da ich schon ein paar mal von vorne Angefangen habe ist noch nicht viel Software drauf und ich noch nicht viel damit gearbeitet.

Es soll mal ein PC für Auto werden mit Nav, Vielleicht Internet (GSM Modem Serial), Mp3 Player. GPS Mouse ist per USB Bluetooth Adapter an geschlossen.

Die eigentliche Oberfläche zum bedienen will ich selbst schreiben. Nein Entwickeln will ich darauf nicht dazu versuche in parallel eine Virtuelle Machine auf meine Windowskiste auf zu setzen. Natürlich auch mit Gentoo.

Ich gebe zu mache nicht erst seid gestern in Sachen PC bin aber ein Absoluter Windows/Microsoft Indianer (Angefangen bei msdose 3.3).

Ich weiß so kann man sicher noch nicht helfen aber was braucht ihr für Informationen damit ihr mir Helfen könnt.

----------

## py-ro

Die Kernel Panic wäre fein, aber wenn ein per genkernel erstellter Kernel funktioniert, nimm doch dessen Konfiguration (oder direkt den Kernel, wirklich langsamer ist der nicht) und entferne was du meinst nicht zu brauchen und lass drin wo du dir unsicher bist. Das machst dann in Etappen bis er nicht mehr bootet.

Bye

Py

----------

## Yamakuzure

Als kleiner Start:Mit dem Kernel starten, der von genkernel erzeugt wurde.Dann in /usr/src/linux:

```
 $ make localmodconfig
```

das entfernt die Module aus der config, die derzeit nicht geladen sind."make help" gibt noch eine Menge anderer Ziele an. allmodconfig und localyesconfig sind ebenfalls ganz interessant.

----------

## Numberfive

Erstmal danke für die Antworten. Das liest sich erst mal als wäre es nicht wirklich tragisch mit dem genkernel zu Arbeiten. Das hat sich für mich in der Installationsanleitung ein bisschen anders gelesen. Das ich den dann automatisch "optimieren" lassen kann. Habe ich einfach nicht gewusst. wäre vielleicht mal ein Thema für die Installationsanleitung.

Werde das mal probieren.

Würde euch ja die Panic hier einstellen, habe auch schon gesucht aber ich habe nichts gefunden wie man die Sichert. Ausser man macht einfach ein Foto vom Bildschirm. Was aber nichts genützt hätte da sieht man nur wirre Pixel.

Ich glaube hier muss ich noch wirklich viel lehren auch wann bzw. wann nicht ich so ein initramfs brauche und wann nicht.

----------

## bell

 *Numberfive wrote:*   

> ....auch wann bzw. wann nicht ich so ein initramfs brauche und wann nicht.

 Eine initramfs benötigst Du nur wenn der Kernel alleine nicht booten kann. Damit der Kernel alleine booten kann muss alles, was benötigt wird um "/" zu mounten fest im Kernel drin sein. Dazu gehört:

- SCSI + SCSI-Disk Unterstützung

- ATA-Treiber Deines Festplatten-Controllers an dem die Fetplatte mit "/" hängt.

- Das Dateisystem des "/"

Mehr nicht. Alles andere kann als Modul gebaut werden

----------

## Numberfive

Danke für die Informationen zum initramfs. Also bei mir ext4 und dem Via ide Treiber. aber dann verstehe ich die Kernel panik beim Booten noch weniger...

----------

## bell

Welcher VIA? aus "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)"? Die Treiber aus diesem Kernel-Menü sollen nicht mehr verwendet werden!

Schaue stattdessen unter "Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers" => "ATA SFF support (for legacy IDE and PATA)" nach dem passenden Treiber. Diese sind neu. Starte am besten mal mit dem funktionierenden Genkernel-Kernel und schaue mit 

```
lspci -kk
```

 was dort genutzt wird.

Und vergiss die beiden Punkte SCSI + SCSI-Disk (SCSI disk support) Unterstützung nicht! Auch wenn Du IDE hast und kein SCSI, die neuen Treiber nutzen die SCSI-Funktionalität.

Zum Kernel-Panic, ja die Fehlermeldung wäre toll, so kann man schlecht helfen.

Und die Grub-Einträge wie Du es booten willst wären auch interessant.

----------

